

Distributing confidential Docker images - mpasternacki
http://3ofcoins.net/2013/10/08/distributing-confidential-docker-images/

======
yackob03
I tried to leave a comment on the author's blog, but it crashed. Instead I
will leave one here. We have a number of docker images that we use at DevTable
to provide environments for user-hosted software (think: development servers).
There was no official way to host them privately, so we built it! Quay.io
([https://quay.io](https://quay.io)) lets you store your images privately, as
well as having a rich access management system to allow you to delegate read,
management, and administration privileges.

